# New Beetle won't start cluster clicking noise will not turn over HELP PLEASE



## Bobbler (Oct 11, 2013)

Good morning guys!

It’s been a while since I’ve visited this forum…nut I really need help!

My girlfriend drove her 2003 Beetle and everything was perfectly fine. She parked her car at the job and once she was trying to move the car…it would not start. All you can hear is cluster making clicking noise and nothing would work. Would not turn over
I checked the battery at the pep boys and they said that it would not hold a charge. I got new battery. But we have still the same problem.
I checked fuses on top of the battery and they are fine. 
Please see video…
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpnnYLLHgVM
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I don’t know where else I can look

If you're located near North Brunswick NJ (this is where the beetle is located now) please let me know, I could really use some help...


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you scanned the car for trouble codes; post any and all trouble codes, that come up. My first thought; is that the ignition switch has failed or the barrel assembly has broken. Does the ignition switch feel strange or different when you turn it? Its not uncommon; for these to break after awhile; if turning the key, seems odd or doesn't turn as much or is different then normal, the mechanical part (the barrel) may have broken and isn't allowing the switch to turn as it should. I would remove the switch and turn it by itself with a screwdriver; if it starts then you know the barrel or key tumbler is bad (you have isolated the switch from the tumbler/barrel assembly; usually the barrel breaks in this case). 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/1-8-liter-turbo/59181-ignition-switch-replacement-diy.html

Here are some other threads; that maybe useful and similar to what you are experiencing: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/gtsearc...siteurl=newbeetle.org/&ref=&ss=2671j454497j19


----------



## Bobbler (Oct 11, 2013)

I did not try that. However I would say it feel a bit lighter than normally. 

If I kept turning key over in ignition it would eventually stop reacting. Cluster goes dead. Nothing is displaying on it.
I don’t have anyone who could help to read codes.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

_Broken or failing ignition switch; sounds like a very good possibility. _


----------



## Bobbler (Oct 11, 2013)

Ordered ingition switch nline. I wonder if that's it.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Bobbler (Oct 11, 2013)

Ignition swich did not come in yet. Should be here on Friday. I will replace it and hopefully that will solve th eproblem!
Will keep you posted


----------



## Bobbler (Oct 11, 2013)

Replaced ignition switch and has the same problem however if I push the car it. Starts from the second gear it starts off right away and suggestions?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you try to turn the switch; with plug installed without it connected/reinstalled, to the barrel (this bypasses the: /barrel/tumbler/key)? I think you really should buy a vw scanner; get a vag405 or vs450 off of amazon.com for less then $50. Then you could read trouble codes; that could point you in the right direction, as to what is going on. You could also, pull your starter and have that tested at any auto parts store for free; that would rule out the starter being the issue. Aside, from that; I'm somewhat at a loss, to what the problem could be! :sly:


----------

